# Any help or advise for my family thinking of moving to mallorca or cyprus



## shane (Sep 12, 2007)

we are hoping to move early next year. i am a ceramic tiler and plasterer,my wive is a early years practioner (nursery nurse) we have a 8 year old daugter, so school is importent as is work, any help


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

shane said:


> we are hoping to move early next year. i am a ceramic tiler and plasterer,my wive is a early years practioner (nursery nurse) we have a 8 year old daugter, so school is importent as is work, any help


hi shane, cyprus is great .have you been, go stay self catering ,find a area thats good for you. dont rush ask ask ask.Ilove paphos its getting abit built up but go 10min-15min out side lovely.schools doc est are good.icould go on forever but get back to me if you want to chat. try newhomecyprus We bought 2004 have been renting it out(and lots of hoils) now we are looking for a permement home 2008 good luck tricia


----------



## shane (Sep 12, 2007)

yummymummy150 said:


> hi shane, cyprus is great .have you been, go stay self catering ,find a area thats good for you. dont rush ask ask ask.Ilove paphos its getting abit built up but go 10min-15min out side lovely.schools doc est are good.icould go on forever but get back to me if you want to chat. try newhomecyprus We bought 2004 have been renting it out(and lots of hoils) now we are looking for a permement home 2008 good luck tricia


hi trish , thans for the information you gave us. we have been to cyprus last year, nissi beach and we had a fabulous holliday, we adored cyprus and hired a car in our second week and travelled to trodos mountains, pathos and nicosia.
We have been to spain,salou and the canaries of which we particularly liked fueteventura but after a little research we think from a schooling point of view would be unsutable which is a shame.as my husband is a ceramic tiler do you think he would find work plentiful? I dont really mind what work i do although with having a young daughter it would have to be part time. we also have two grown up sons, one of whom is in the armed forces and the other who is only eighteen is desperate like us to move to a sunnier climate and make a fresh start in a beutiful part of the world, is there a good comunity spirit amongst expats in pathos? and do you know if a lot of the cypriots speak english well and do there children get taught english as a second language? sorry if im bombardingb you with questions but ther is so much we need to know before making the big leap! although you must love it if you are considering moving there, look forward to your reply, many thanks, shane and tracey


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Mallorca is where i am heading , love the place . Spain but a bit quieter and posher hmmmmm bit like me .lol


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> Mallorca is where i am heading , love the place . Spain but a bit quieter and posher hmmmmm bit like me .lol


BIG PETE quite and posh lol not by what you had written so far.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

yummymummy150 said:


> BIG PETE quite and posh lol not by what you had written so far.


Ahh but looks can be deceptive


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

ok i know you are a big soft huggie bear,sorry have a hug.


----------

